# Mumbai univerity Revaluation.Please provode some info if you have.



## revolt (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually can anyone please help me here.I have given my last year sem viii BE examination.and cleared it.However my sem vii (2009) marks were cad/cam = 34, mpc = 28. My mpc subject marks were increasing.Therefore i put it for revaluation.After revaluation i got mpc= 37 marks.(actually it should have been 42)
*www.mu.ac.in/reval0709ENGGBESEMVII(C).pdf

but at the end if you see that link it is mentioned DO NOT TREAT THIS AS A FINAL RESULT.

my question is that now what should i do i contacted the college and they told me to contact university.
Will i get any grace or will they fail me with 34 and 37.many people even got 39.
I am stuck with this nonsense of this university please help.

come on guys nobody knows nothing.Dosent anyone have any slightest idea.


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

If it hasn't increased above 40, you'll have to give the KT paper, surely. 

I think the university has a policy to give you bare minimum 40 if your score is 37 plus but that's just based on rumours.

Also if you had cleared five subjects, you'd have got 8 grace marks and cleared the mpc subject officially. 
I guess what you can do is go to the university but they'll be of no help in my view. So start preparing for another attempt in december.


----------

